# Hackintosh



## Thibextra (6 Août 2012)

Je me redirige ici puisqu'on m'a envoyé balladé ailleurs

Mon frère possède un Asus, avec un proceseur Intel core i7 3610, une nvidia geforce 630M, et 4go de mémoire vive.

Il voudrait que je lui installe mac os x dessus, mais j'ai entendu parler des problèmes de chauffe et d'autonomie de batterie très courte, je voudrais savoir si ça derait quand même sur cette machine ?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Août 2012)

Il te faut comprendre que faire un hackintosh va forcement t'entrainer pleins de problèmes techniques ... alors si apple en a déjà sur ces propres machines ... sur un hackintosh tu risque d'en avoir autant si ce n'est plus... Mountain Lion ou un autre OS

http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/mettre-a-jour-hackintosh-vers-moutain-lion-1160242.html

sinon regarde là http://www.macg.co/news/voir/222292/unibeast-le-hackintosh-facile

il y a des fils sur le hack


----------



## Thibextra (6 Août 2012)

ok d'accord, pour l'installation j'avais trouvé un autre tuto, mais ce que je me demandais, c'était quel OS choisir...

Et pour les divers après, ça se passe comment ? Je peux passer par le site TLD.com ?


----------



## Dramis (7 Août 2012)

Il faut monter son hackintosh avec des composants dont les drivers sont déjà présent dans osx.

Et c'est la galère à chaque mise à jours de l'os.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (7 Août 2012)

Pour le matériel qui n'existe pas dans les ordis Apple de base, il faut utiliser des drivers spécifiques (des .kext en général). C'est pas facile de trouverles bons. 

Il faut installer un bootloader, modifier le fichier de boot, pour ajouter des options en fonction du matériel, etc. 

Pour les mises à jour si tu es partit d'un système très proche d'un Mac et que tu as utilisé l'OS "tel quel" ça se passe bien en général.

Mais sinon, on est loin d'avoir la vraie simplicité d'un Mac. Perso je le fais parce que mon Macbook commence à s'essoufler, et que je n'ai pas les moyens de me payer un nouveau Mac (même pas un Mini). Et encore je n'ai pas finit mon hack, il me reste des trucs qui ne fonctionnent pas comme le réseau, l'audio, etc. Mais je bosse dessus


----------



## Thibextra (7 Août 2012)

J'ai trouvé un petit site très sympa où j'ai pu lire, concernant ma config :

intel core i7 3610 Ivy Bridge  --> ML
intel graphic HD4000 --> ML, activation possible
nvidia geforce 630M --> ML, kext existe

donc je pense que je vais le faire, avec unibeast et multibeast... Vous en pensez quoi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h32 ----------

désolé du double post, mais on a posté en même temps ^^

Je voulais savoir à propos du réseau, les cartes wifi sont prises en charge nativement ?

Et comment fais-tu pour "bosser" dessus ? Tu cherches ou tu recode les kext ?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (7 Août 2012)

Ca se tente.

N'oublie pas de sauvegarder les docs avant. 

Et si tu peux faire tes tests sur un autre disque dur, c'est le top.

Une fois que tu as trouvé la bonne méthode, tu peux refaire une installe propre.


----------



## Thibextra (7 Août 2012)

sauvegarder le docs ?? je suis sur windows actuellement, et si je met un autre disque, vierge donc, se sera déjà une install clean... D'ailleurs, si je le fais sur une petite partition de 20 go, c'est bon ?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (7 Août 2012)

J'ai posté en même temps que ton edit 

Quand je dis "bosser" c'est que je cherche les bons .kext, les bonnes options etc. Ca prend du temps. Je poste sur des forums spécialisés dans le hackintosh dans l'espoir d'avoir des réponses...

Pour le réseau, les cartes wifi ne sont pas toutes prises en charge nativement. Ca dépend du chipset. A priori les Realteck fonctionnent pas trop mal. Pour les autres c'est plus compliqué... Il faut installer des softs et des drivers. Galère, moi je n'ai pas réussi alors je vais la changer. Mais mon PC est un desktop donc pas de soucis. Sur un laptop ça se fait aussi, mais c'est plus compliqué. Je l'avais fait pour un mini laptop à l'époque de Leopard. 

Et pour le réseau filaire, c'est pareil. Chez moi ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. Je pense aussi changer la carte mère pour avoir les autres trucs fonctionnels aussi (mise en veille par exemple).

y a le son aussi à prendre en compte, pas sûr que ça marche nativement. Dans ce cas : drivers, kexts, etc. 

Bref c'est une galère, mais si on aime bidouiller c'est assez fun. 

En général c'est plus pratique sur un desktop car on peut changer une pièce facilement.


----------



## Thibextra (7 Août 2012)

ouais ok, la c'est sur un portable...

mais sur le site dont je parlais ils mettent comment fonctionner avec une multibeast, qui m'a l'air bien pratique.

Ce que je vais faire sur mon DD de 750go :

1 partition 730go avec windaube
1 partition 20 go aver Mountain Lion, sur laquelle je ferais les test et tout le bazar, et une fois que ça marchera bien, j'étendrais la partition...

je sais pas si je peux poster le site ici, sinon je te l'envoi par mp


----------



## crazy_c0vv (7 Août 2012)

Thibextra a dit:


> sauvegarder le docs ?? je suis sur windows actuellement, et si je met un autre disque, vierge donc, se sera déjà une install clean... D'ailleurs, si je le fais sur une petite partition de 20 go, c'est bon ?



20 c'est bon mais c'est peu.

Perso, je te conseille ceci : utilise un disque neuf, fais des tests, des bidouilles, etc. Regarde si ça fonctionne. Une fois que tu as validé le bon fonctionnement de tout ça, fais une installe propre. N'installe qu'un OS sur le disque dur. Et conserve Windows en parallèle si tu n'as pas un deuxième ordi. Tu en auras très certainement besoin pour glaner des infos sur internet.

De mon côté j'hésite à me prendre un second SSD où je ne mettrai QUE le système. Ainsi en cas de crash, je ne me prends pas la tête, mes data sont sur un autre SSD. Idem pour les mises à jour ou lorsque je passerai mon hackintosh sous ML...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------




Thibextra a dit:


> ouais ok, la c'est sur un portable...
> 
> mais sur le site dont je parlais ils mettent comment fonctionner avec une multibeast, qui m'a l'air bien pratique.
> 
> ...



Argh on se parle en croisé !

Je crois connaitre ton site mais envoie moi le lien en MP quand même 

J'insiste, mais essaye de faire des bidouilles sur un HDD dédié à ça. Trop de risques de perdre des données en manipulant les partitions. Et dans tous les cas, sauvegarde ! Même si tu ne bidouilles pas, sauvegarde quand même. Vaut mieux perdre quelques  dans un disque externe USB que de perdre des années de photos ou de documents. J'ai bossé dans une boutique qui faisait du service, et j'ai vu trop de gens perdre des données car ils ne sauvegardaient jamais.


----------



## Thibextra (7 Août 2012)

merci de tes conseils, je ne dispose en stock que d'un DD SATA de 160go, que je connecte avec un adaptateur usb :s

je ne pourrais faire que ça je crois bien...

je sais même pas si je pourrais botter dessus puisqu'il nécessite des drivers...
et mon laptop ne dispose que d'une baie sata...

(je crois que c'est réglé en ce qui concerne les discussions croisées )


----------



## crazy_c0vv (7 Août 2012)

C'est pourtant simple 

Tu sors le disque dur du boitier, et tu le mets dans le laptop à la lplce de l'autre. L'autre, tu le mets de côté en attendant que tout soit finit.

Si tu as des données sur ce 160 sauvegarde les car le disque sera effacé pour avoir la bonne table de partition.

Une fois le disque de 160 dans le Laptop, suis le tuto que tu as trouvé.


----------



## Thibextra (7 Août 2012)

merci, mais ça m'ennuie de devoir tout le temps changer entre les disques...
heureusement que mon desktop (mon bon vieux desktop...) peut aller sur internet au cas où mac ne pourrait pas y aller

bon je ferais ça dès que j'aurais l'ordo entre les mains, à savoir samedi 

(au fait je profite ce post pour demander : j'essaie de manipuler lion, avec une virtual box, et le clavier est merdique, les caractères spéciaux ne correspondent pas... a savoir que j'utilise le clavier d'origine du pc portable, qui doit être branché en ps2 à priori...)

(je t'ai envoyé le lien par mp )


----------



## crazy_c0vv (7 Août 2012)

Tu n'auras pas besoin de changer tout le temps, seulement utiliser le disque de 160 le temps de faire tes essais. 

Une fois que c'est réglé, tu pourras essayer d'installer Mac OS X sur le disque de 750 en le partitionnant. 

(je t'ai répondu en MP)


----------



## Thibextra (7 Août 2012)

oui mais je vais garder le dd de 750 avec windows dessus aussi...

va falloir que je jongle avec alors ^^


----------



## itOtO (7 Août 2012)

Je plussoie avec crazy, ne tente pas de manip sur ton disque ou windows est déjà installé, d'abord parce que c'est prendre un trop grand risque pour tes données windows, ensuite parce que avoir deux partitions système sur le même disque (osx + windows) est plus compliquer et peux occasionner pas mal de problème supplémentaire. Donc si tu commence comme ça tu risque d'avoir encore plus de soucis et de ne pas savoir si ça vient de ta config, ou des différentes partitions de ton disque.

Petit point à part, en informatique ne pas avoir de sauvegarde de ses données est suicidaire, en hackintosh ou dans n'importe quelle autre bidouille, ça l'est encore plus! Donc avant tout, sauvegarde tes données!!

Sinon pour ta config, tes composants sont théoriquement compatibles, mais sur un portable il y a un point important que tu n'as pas précisé: la marque et le modèle de ton portable, car de ça va dépendre la carte mère qu'il contient et qui est la pièce maitresse de la compatibilité de ton hack (chipset son, réseau, etc...)


----------



## Thibextra (7 Août 2012)

je pensais que ca fonctionnerait parce que c'est un asus datant de mai 2012, et j'ai vu que c'était quasi-sur que sa oit ok... ?


----------



## itOtO (7 Août 2012)

C'est quoi comme modèle?


----------



## Thibextra (7 Août 2012)

c'est le asus r500VM-S080X

mais j'ai cherché et j'ai pas trouvé la référence de la cm


----------



## itOtO (7 Août 2012)

Il n'y a pas de référence de carte mère, c'est des versions faites sur mesure par asus (comme apple dans ses macbook), c'est pour ça que c'est le modèle de portable qui est important.


----------



## Thibextra (7 Août 2012)

ah ok et alors docteur ?

PS/HS : ton site est très bien fait ! c'est le mieux que j'ai vu jusqu'à maintenant ! Si je fais dans l'ordre :

- installer avec unibeast
- modifier son dsdt
- modifier le framebuffer

c'est bon ?

Ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est à propos du network :s


----------



## itOtO (7 Août 2012)

Le problème de ton portable c'est que je ne trouve rien sur le net dessus... Personne n'a l'air d'avoir tenter un hack dessus, sur le site Asus, a part une page de support pour télécharger les drivers il n'y a rien d'autre (et déjà la page est pas facile à trouver!), ça m'a juste permis de voir que le chipset réseau est un realtek et la carte wifi une atheros, mais sans les références exactes impossible de trouver le driver adéquat sauf à tester à l'aveugle...

Tu peux peut-être essayer des logiciels sous windows pour identifier précisément ces composants. Mais bon, même avec ces infos, ça garanti pas de trouver ensuite un kext qui marche...

Va falloir le faire à l'ancienne et tester directement 

Sinon, pour la procédure:
-faire une clé avec unibeast
-installer osx avec la clé
-une fois OSX installé, faire la post-installation avec easybeast, et cocher d'abord easybeast uniquement (à ce stade pas de son ni de réseau, etc...), car il n'y a pas de DSDT pour ton portable
-une fois easybeast installé, redémarré voir si ça marche (toujours pas de réseau etc...), si ça marche sauvegarder, puis y aller pas à pas en installer les kext un par un et en redémarrant entre chaque...

Car si tu installes tout d'un coup et que ça plante, impossible de savoir ce qui a fait planter la machine.


----------



## Thibextra (7 Août 2012)

ok merci beaucoup, comme je l'ai dit, c'est une machine assez récente...

Et je ne l'aurais que samedi entre les mains donc j'installerais Everest et je te redirais tout en même temps, il faudrait dire quoi ? 

Processeur
carte graphique
carte son
carte wifi
carte ethernet
... ??

Ce serait sympa si tu pouvais m'aider pour chaque kext, pour le framebuffer etc... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h27 ----------

Au fait, pour la post-installation, c'est pas avec multibeast qu'on fait ça ?

J'ai vu ça dans ce tuto que je compte suivre, car le tien me semble, bien qu'en français, un peu trop succin ^^

http://www.macbreaker.com/2012/07/install-mountain-lion-unibeast.html


----------



## itOtO (8 Août 2012)

http://itotoscreencast.fr/tutoriel-hackintosh-unibeast-introduction-et-preparation/
http://itotoscreencast.fr/turoriel-hackintosh-unibeast-reglages-du-bios-et-installation/
&
http://itotoscreencast.fr/turoriel-hackintosh-unibeast-post-installation/

>30 minutes de vidéo c'est pas succinct 

Pour la post-installation, c'est bien avec multibeast, et il faudra cocher easybeast dans ton cas (j'ai tapé un peu vite et je me suis pas relu...).

Pour les kext il faudrait connaitre avec Everest ton chipset son, réseau (ethernet), et wifi; pour le processeurs et la carte graphique on a déjà ces infos. Une fois ça en main tu pourras chercher sur le net des kext correspondant à ces chipset.

Le framebuffer, pas de raison que tu ai des problèmes avec ta carte graphique... Elle devrait a priori être reconnue nativement par le système.


----------



## Thibextra (8 Août 2012)

ok merci bien !!! 

je te retiens au courant à partir de samedi maintenant, puisque je ne l'aurais que samedi entre les mains ^^

Et pour tes tutos, j'avais pas vu qu'ils étaient sur vidéo ^^
Donc je vais voir quel tuto suivre, mais celui que je t'ai passé était ok ?


----------



## itOtO (8 Août 2012)

Moi c'est un tuto sur Lion, j'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire celui sur Moutain Lion (j'ai même pas encore pu passer mon propre hackintosh dessus  ), mais ça te permet de voir en image ce que ça donne, et avec celui de macbreaker en plus ça sera parfait!


----------



## Thibextra (8 Août 2012)

ok d'accord merci !!

je tente déjà d'installer et je te retiens au courant


----------



## Thibextra (10 Août 2012)

Au fait je voulais te demander :

Il n'existe pas de version de Unibeast pour Mountain Lion ? Qu'est-ce que je dois rpendre alors ?? Merci


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Août 2012)

Je crois qu'il y en a une sur le site de Tony.


----------



## Thibextra (11 Août 2012)

Ben non justement, ça s'arrête à Lion 10.7.4...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------

Au temps pour moi, en cherchant sur le site de Tony, j'ai vu qu'elle serait bientôt sortie, la version Multibeast 5.0 !


----------

